# Petlondon Model Agency



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Signed Elmo up to this agency ages ago.
Think it cost £30.00 heard nothing,so i emailed them.
They said Goldendoodles are not in demand.
Thats ok but they should have stated this before taking our cash.
Does anyone know if this site is ok ?
Does anyone know any others as Elmo is so photogenic.
Thanks.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

wow she is... im a model myself but dont no of any agencys for animals sorry.....
i will ask around tho and let you know if i know of any think .


----------



## emmalouise1508 (Aug 23, 2009)

Sorry, I've never even heard of modelling agencies for dogs!! 

What a joke that last one sounded like though. Personally I'd steer clear of any agency that asks you to pay.. if they thought your dog might get work, they'd join you up for free.

Christ I bet the photographers have fun doing that job.. :lol:


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

kelseye said:


> wow she is... im a model myself but dont no of any agencys for animals sorry.....
> i will ask around tho and let you know if i know of any think .


Thank you.
Elmo loves everyone,people,cats everyone.
he is a real gentle giant all 39kg of him.
Thanks again for asking around.


----------



## WalterKitty (Aug 16, 2009)

is that your goldendoodle in your sig?if so i cant believe hes not in demandhe looks like a teddybear!a goldendoodle is a retreiver mixed with a poodle or am i wrong?who cares anyway.hes gorgeous.i love how his ears are a different colour.do you dye them?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

All i have seen about petlondon is small/tiny breeds very rarely i have noticed a larger breed like a puppy Lab................

I am going by adverts they make.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Signed Elmo up to this agency ages ago.
> Think it cost £30.00 heard nothing,so i emailed them.
> They said Goldendoodles are not in demand.
> Thats ok but they should have stated this before taking our cash.


try looking for Animal agents. If you have a nice portfolio of pics and the dog is very obedient - clicker trained, excels at distance control as well as the usual obedience (at least KCGCS Silver), it's worth having a go at maybe getting on their books. But you may not hear anything for ages.... my cats years ago were on an agency books and almost got chosen for a Clarks Shoes advert but were pipped to the post.

When I bred fancy rats I had a lady approach me wanting 4 or 6 "agouti" rats = the wild colour. While there are some people who love this colour, they are notoriously not popular. It so happened that I had two litters about then with 2 agouti girls in one, and 2 agouti boys in the other. She took all 4 and had the boys neutered so they could live in with the girls. She clicker trained them - did a wonderful demonstration of that at the Southsea Show on the rat display table in fact - and they appeared in music videos and TV including EastEnders!

It's a bit of a specialist thing really.... I have heard Lurchers and greyhounds get a lot of work because of their elegant looks while other breeds of dog just get ignored... Who knows the mind of the media.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Maybe a bit off topic.. But that advert with the poodle and collie (think it's the lottery?) well am I the only one that thinks the poodle in it isn't the nicest looking poodle? I'd have thought pet modeling agencies like PetLondon would have nice examples of dogs for tv ads. I would have thought they could tell you what's in demand before taking money aswell


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> I'd have thought pet modeling agencies like PetLondon would have nice examples of dogs for tv ads.


Actually, cross breeds and 'mutts' seem to be much more popular than pedigree dogs in advertising.



> I would have thought they could tell you what's in demand before taking money aswell


I must admit I'm always suspicious of anyone asking for money up front.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Never heard of 'em I must say, I was going to sign up for these guys some years ago;

Animal Actors, supplying and training animals as extras for films and movies

I contacted a few people and all told me not to bother with ones that you pay for, they are a rip off. Although mine was not for modeling mine's for actually tricks and stuff.

Good luck, he's very handsome


----------



## WalterKitty (Aug 16, 2009)

it seems the agency is run by an exmodel who uses her own dog for a lot of work.im not saying hes not cute but the op's dog is so much cuter.:blushing:


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

this one looks scary with the red eyes 

PetLondon Models - Current Models


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

the majorityof the "models" on teh site are small dogs under 10 KG - i have only seen 2 big dogs features so far and that a GSD and great Dane!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

just found your dog on the site

PetLondon Models - Current Models


----------



## ThomBassmonkey (Jul 17, 2009)

Talent Agencies are a minefield, I'm in the music biz and have seen some of the things they get up to.

Charging up front is a classic one. If it's a big agency, even a small amount can go a long way. If 500 people a year sign up, that's £15,000 going straight into the owner's back pocket before they even lift a finger. It's more than reasonable to expect to pay a flat percentage. Then if they don't get you work, they don't get paid. Simple.

The other thing you have to watch out for is who's liable if there's a problem if you do get a dog. Would it be your fault as it's your dog or would the agent accept responsibility as they set up the job.

Anyway, if an gent is immoral enough to accept money knowing that they may never get the client a job and (unless there's any kind of screening process which wasn't mentioned) could end up supplying dogs which aren't suitable (not the OP's dog but without a screening process any could be untrained, aggressive etc) then they're not really worth working with anyway.


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Years ago i was at an obedience show and someone from an agency asked if i would let my Leo be used in ads or films but she wasn't good with all men she wasnt suitable but i had my cav and a black xbreed. She said black dogs weren't popular but about a week later got a call asking if Kallie could be used in an ad for a french company.She made 6 ads including one for the royal mail and was in 2 tv series and 1 film she loved it and was treated like a star.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you all for all the comments.
I see you found Elmo on pet London.
Elmo is such a well behaved dog and just follows me everywhere.
He has not got a bad bone in his body.
He loves the camera so much,he moves the other dogs out of the way..haaa
I really think he would be good in films or just in photo's.
I know what some of you might think well Elmo is only a "mutt" but if you meet him i am sure you all would love him.
Kids can cuddle him and grab him,he is so gentle.
There must be someone who would be interested in Elmo.
Perhaps i should contact Steven Speilberg.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Gahhh thats a shame Colsy that they did that to you....are you getting refunded? 
I want to do a bit of dog modelling with Bess, as she is photogenic and very beautiful. However i don't know how she would cope with it :blushing:


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Gahhh thats a shame Colsy that they did that to you....are you getting refunded?
> I want to do a bit of dog modelling with Bess, as she is photogenic and very beautiful. However i don't know how she would cope with it :blushing:


No we stay on the books for 3 years and just hope.
Well here's hoping.
You should give Bess a whirl,but not sure about this agency,you may have more luck than me.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Colsy said:


> No we stay on the books for 3 years and just hope.
> Well here's hoping.
> You should give Bess a whirl,but not sure about this agency,you may have more luck than me.


I hope it works for you! Elmo is absoloutley stunning! And as you said very photogenic, would make hearts melt  
Haha, i might have a look about see whats going on, prices and were they are located etc.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Colsy said:


> No we stay on the books for 3 years and just hope.
> Well here's hoping.
> You should give Bess a whirl,but not sure about this agency,you may have more luck than me.


taht's pretty good, that's about £10 a year then or do you have to pay anymore fees?

I may think of signing maya up


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Not to go off topic but they surley this dog in the link can't be legal, so why is it on the site?

PetLondon Models - Current Models

:idea: hmm you think they would just say staff x mastiff rather than pitt x tosa mastiff


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Not to go off topic but they surley this dog in the link can't be legal, so why is it on the site?
> 
> PetLondon Models - Current Models
> 
> :idea: hmm you think they would just say staff x mastiff rather than pitt x tosa mastiff


ye i noticed that last night as well - think their just asking for trouble!


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> Not to go off topic but they surley this dog in the link can't be legal, so why is it on the site?
> 
> PetLondon Models - Current Models
> 
> :idea: hmm you think they would just say staff x mastiff rather than pitt x tosa mastiff


looks more like a lab cross to me


----------



## icanneverthinkofagoodname (Aug 16, 2009)

oh dear!!!

PetLondon Models - Current Models

no black/dark brown Peis though............


----------



## romygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

i just checked out this site, I am thinking of signing up my Spaniel. It actually shows some of the jobs the agency has done on the website PetLondon Models - Media

I would love for my dog to be in magazines! I think 20quid is pretty reasonable for a chance at fame lol


----------



## icanneverthinkofagoodname (Aug 16, 2009)

It's entirely upto you (of course)

But use caution! if they want money up front then i wouldnt chance it personally.

Also the quality of photographs are not great.

They are home shots of the dogs. If it was a professional agency i would expect to see professional standard shots.

There is a Shar Pei on there who has just had entropian surgery- they have stitching all around their eyes. Should they not have advised their client to wait until the stiches come out? - Buster only had his in for 3 weeks. 

There are legitimate agencies out there. It is my hope one day to use Buster and Che for film/tv/print work. We are working hard on training and socialisation. I am pretty sure if we can get Buster to calm down around other dogs he should soon be ready. 

Please be very wary of whatever you choose to do.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thats a UK site? 
PetLondon Models - Current Models 
I could have sworn pits and tosas were illegal. I'd love to do it at some point but my dogs would get in front of the camera and refuse to work lol


----------



## icanneverthinkofagoodname (Aug 16, 2009)

Defra, UK - Animal health and welfare - Animal Welfare - The Control of Dogs

Pitbulls are banned, as are Japanese Tosas.

Someone once tried to tell me Shar Peis were banned.

I might email PetLondon and tell them.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

That might be an idea because that dog is very illegal is the owner is in the UK


----------



## icanneverthinkofagoodname (Aug 16, 2009)

I have just emailed them.

will post back if i get a reply.


----------



## icanneverthinkofagoodname (Aug 16, 2009)

I got this back this afternoon:

"Dear Miss * *****,

Thank you for your email and your concern. We will be checking into this.

Kind Regards
Emma
PetLondon"

I have actually just checked and they now have this dog listed as a crossbreed and not a Toser x pitbull.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hopefully they will I wouldn't want to own that mix and the owners had to know it was an illegal dog


----------



## icanneverthinkofagoodname (Aug 16, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> Hopefully they will I wouldn't want to own that mix and the owners had to know it was an illegal dog


Definitely.

I wouldnt want to own one either.

Maybe the dogs owner thought that they were more likely to get offers of work if they advertised it by crossed with two abandoned dogs.


----------

